# Michiana RC Raceway, Mishawaka IN 2012-2013



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*WOW*, it's been along time since I've posted here. I thought it would be a good idea to share what's coming for the upcoming 2012/13 season.

*Newly Painted track area
New Track Barrier featuring CRC Click track.
New Race Displays (see what we see from (4) different locations in the facility)
New Website (www.michianarc.com)*

A little about us for those not familiar with our facility.

Our track is a 36'-0" X 60'-0" Ozite carpet layout. We've done our best to listen to the racers and and are removing the 2x4 track barrier and replacing it with CRC Clik trak. We share this track with both onroad and offroad type vehicles. Offroad classes we are offering this year are:
Sportsman SC 2wd. 17.5
Pro 2wd SC 17.5 blinky/spec speedo.
2wd buggy 17.5 blinky/spec any front tire..rear tires to be suburbs or slicks.

If your currently running your SC/buggy outdoors, we ask that they be cleaned up before bringing them on the carpet. Both these classes require proline street fighter tires. We've been able to get these tires to hookup very well on the carpet. They also are less wear'n'tear on the carpet. 

Onroad classes this year are:
1/12th 17.5 Blinky (up for discussion to allow timing)
Rubber TC 17.5 Blinky esc
VTA. We follow the VTA rules. To my knowledge the only difference is we allow any spec esc, or timing speedo in a spec mode. We also do not have a battery limitation rule, however most of our guys kinda run towards the spirit of the rules and have older battery packs or newer "sport" type pacs in their cars.

Our facility also has wireless internet for all to share. I'm working to get live RC (video and audio) working and will hopefully have that functioning later this season.

We also have an onsite Hobby shop. While very small, I try to keep it stocked with the necessities. I'll order anything ya need. If you would like us to keep something in stock, just let us know. Oh yeah, we got snacks too!

Please feel free to ask any questions here. If you've been to our facility before, let your fellow racers know what you think about our place. (yikes...that could be interesting)

Enjoy the rest of your summer and we'll hopefully see you on our opening day, Friday September 28th.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

So 17.5 Rubber Tc will be boost or Blinky?

Car is ready, I just need to order batteries and a motor.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry for the Delay. I've had some personal business to attend too the past couple of days. While I posted up above that it was open ESC (which to me means boosted) one of the other guys told me it was blinky. Gimmie a day or so and I'll confirm. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

No problem,
I was told Blinky also.
While I am all for speed, I think boosted would be to much for the track size.
Dayton


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Rubber tc is Blinky. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Season OPener*

Only a couple more weeks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

*2wd Buggy Class*

Rumor has it that there might be a 2wd Buggy class this year! Is that still in the works? Personally i think it would be a blast.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah. The talk is 17.5 blinky. Any front tire and some sort of mild treaded rear to not pull up carpet fibers


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

When does practice start for the buggies? Will you have a buggie onroad class with no jumps or the offroad layout with jumps? 

I know, stupid questions, but would like to know.


----------



## pchroma24 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that practice will begin 9/24 for offroad, they have a nice 'offroad' style course with jumps... Aaron will correct the date if I'm incorrect...


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Monday's (the 24th) practice is 5-9pm with all the jumps up, Wednesday is on-road practice with no jumps.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*For a few pics*

Check out our facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MRCR/116998058342147#

There's some pics there of what the track looks like /w jumps.

Marty is correct. We'll have Monday Practice w/the jumps, the following Wed we'll have onroad practice.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Website updated....


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Will there be road course practice on the 26th or will it start the following wednesday?
Thanks


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep. Im going to do my best to keep the calander on our website up to date. Its a google alander, so I think you can link to it.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*OPENING WEEK!!!
Opening Offroad Practice - Monday September 24th
Opening Onroad Practice - Wednesday September 26th
Opening RACE DAY!!! - Friday September 28th.
SEEYA THERE!*


----------



## JConns (Aug 7, 2012)

Hope to be out for short course in week 2, was hoping to have the truck ready by week one, but does not look like its going to happen. Its going to be my first time racing so I cant wait to get some laps in!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you guys decided on a tire for the buggies yet? Hoping to make it down there next Friday.

Bill.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We're thinking something like this
http://prolineracing.com/tires/suburbs-2.2-mc-clay-off-road-buggy-rear-tires/
I hope to know tomorrow (sat.)


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> Have you guys decided on a tire for the buggies yet? Hoping to make it down there next Friday.
> 
> Bill.


OK, the talk is:
the above tire (doesn't matter what compound).
OR. Slicks. Take a tire ya already got and grind it down smooth.

Hope that helps.
Aaron


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Aaron,
What is the address of the track?
Been a few years since I have been there.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

2544 miracle lane;mishawaka,in


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

What traction compound/additive does every one use?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

we don't have any hard fast wheels about traction compound. most used paragon


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, that's what I have.
Was just making sure it's ok, a lot of places don't allow it anymore.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

*2wd buggy*

2wd buggy was off the hook fun last night at practice. Think I am callng in sick on Friday so I can race! :thumbsup: Also making that class blinky will be fun too. That is all the power you need anyway. Just my two cents.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok ya'll. A few changes after last nights practice.

1. Both SC classes will now be blinky/spec speedo
2. As Mangler mentioned, we'll also be making the buggy blinky/spec
3. The rear tires for the buggies will need to either be slicks (any knobby tire ground down to smooth)OR PL suburbs (compound doesn't matter) As the season goes on, we may pick out a few other options as well. Please keep in mind this is a decision to protect the carpet investment, so changes may be necessary.

Up next...road course practice, Wed, doors open at 5pm. Seeya then!

Thanks for your support,
Aaron and Ken.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Quick question. If I brought my stadium truck along on Friday, would I be allowed to run it with the SC trucks. Planning on making it down there to run touring car and am hoping to get some time on my 22T before our indoor season starts in GR. 

Bill D.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Generally we do our best to accommodate. I'd say for a one time deal nobody would raise a fuss. We used to have a HUGE class for the stadium trucks but it kinda died off. Last year we ended with only 3 people running them, where as in the past it was more like 15-20.

We had planned to let them run in the sc/sportsman class thinking that if younger or new people came adn that's what they had, it wouldn't be so bad. but for the (2) different vehicles in the same class, in hands of capable drivers, there is significant advantages to the stadium truck then the SC.

To further explain, we run (2) points series, one from now until Christmas, then again after Christmas till end of march. The reason it will not be a big deal this Friday, is the 1st race of the season we do not include in the Points series. Kind of a test and tune race day so to speak.

Clear as mud? 
I should also mention that their are not any tire rules for the stadium trucks. We used to use foam tires that we made from green/blue foam donuts and std. rims. Since we're not running the class anymore we didn't prepare any for this year. Please use either a slick, or a set of suburbs on the rear (just like the 2wd buggies), and any fronts will be fine. (or you can use the same balloon street tires the SC's are running - street fighter by pro-line)


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Completely understand. And if it helps I'm running rubber tires on my truck. Never cared for how they feel with foam tires. Besides, foam is for pan cars! 

Bill D.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

No problem.

Foam for pan cars...I dunno...on the rug, I'd put my T4 w/foams against any other stadium truck w/rubbers any day :wave:


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

acyrier said:


> Ok ya'll. A few changes after last nights practice.
> 
> 1. Both SC classes will not be blinky/spec speedo


I must have misunderstood then. I thought SC was gonna be blinky. My bad.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't type. That should have been... "Will NOW be blinky/spec speedo"


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Just signed up on the forum. I'm really looking forward to racing sc indoors this year. I was at practice on Monday and the track is real fun and the other racers very friendly.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Our racers are friendly. If not, we give them a timeout and send them to their room. 
Glad u had a good time!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*A few pics from the last couple practice days*


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Hitting the road in 1 hour!

Mike


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Final results from Friday nights club races:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6sN0dWNGk3X3dMejA/edit?pli=1

For full results, check-out www.michianarc.com and click the results tab.

Seeya at practice.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Aaron,
We where trying to figure out what happened to the t/c scoring, look at the results.
The first lap for every one was just over 2 minutes.
It didn't start counting laps until 2 minutes in.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Not only that, but the system stopped counting laps at about the 4 minute point. Im going to email doug this weekend at some point


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

True, The results show Bill 3rd and he was off track the last minute or so.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Gotcha,
Made some changes to the car that should make it a lot better.
Shock piston/oil per Mike's suggestion and got the drive train drag down to nearly nothing.

I should be there wednesday, gotta try the changes,lol.

Dayton


----------



## MAR (Sep 7, 2010)

I forget what gearing i used over there for sc. Anyone know i lost my setup sheet.

Ringer


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

MAR said:


> I forget what gearing i used over there for sc. Anyone know i lost my setup sheet.
> 
> Ringer


I don't know for sure. I used to run a 75/33 for stadium truck w/foam tires. Since the SC tires are so big (and heavier) I'd probably start with a 75/22ish. I'm going to repost your question on our FB page and see if we get any responses from the guys running that class.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Oops, double post.


----------



## bbqflyer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey all, I'm new to RC racing and I want to find out what I need to do to get in on the fun. I have a stock Losi xxx-sct with brushed motor, and I have a 12.5T brushed motor as well. What all do I need so I can start racing?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

bbqflyer said:


> Hey all, I'm new to RC racing and I want to find out what I need to do to get in on the fun. I have a stock Losi xxx-sct with brushed motor, and I have a 12.5T brushed motor as well. What all do I need so I can start racing?


For the short course class, we require the pro-line street fighter tires, or the duratrax bandito tire. I should have both in stock by Friday. These are a "street tread" type tire that will not tear-up the carpet.

You can run your brushed 12.5 motor to get you started. If it's too fast, we'll ask you either gear it down, or turn down the end points in your radio (adjusts how fast it'll allow the speedo to push the motor) The class rules require the use of a 17.5/sensored system. The most economical (reliable) system I know of is the Novak 17.5 / edge combo (nov3337) for 159.99+ tax.
You can spend much more if you like, but I wouldn't suggest getting anything less. I have some 17.5 motors in stock, but not any speed controls..just fyi. I'll have speed controls in stock next week.

We actually have (2) classes for this same truck. One being a "sportsman" level class and a "pro" class. there is NO difference between rule wise between the two, just level of experience. So you will not have to spend more money when your ready to jump in with the "pro" level guys/gals.

Offroad practice is Monday nights. Doors open at 5pm and we generally shut things down about 9pm. Onroad practice is Wed, 5pm to 9pm. Racing is Friday nights, doors open at 5pm(or a little earlier) with racing starting about 7pm. Shortcourse is generally the 1st class we run, so they are 1st to finish up the night around 11pmish. We run 3 heats and a main and there are generally about 8-12 short course trucks (sportsman) there every week, so there is plenty of competition.

Feel free to ask anymore questions and we'll try and feed you as much information as we can.

Thanks,
www.michianarc.com


----------



## MAR (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Aaron


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

For blinky, 78/27-28 would probably be closer.


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

MAR said:


> I forget what gearing i used over there for sc. Anyone know i lost my setup sheet.
> 
> Ringer


I'm running 21/84 or a 4.0:1 with my sc10


----------



## MAR (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahh yes thats it 78/28 now i remember! Thanks again fellas


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

carplace said:


> For blinky, 78/27-28 would probably be closer.


You running any timing on the motor with that kind of gearing??
I'm coming off at 125-135 running a much higher ratio.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Oil jockey said:


> You running any timing on the motor with that kind of gearing??
> I'm coming off at 125-135 running a much higher ratio.


I gear for about 160 in a 6 minute race.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

It's Friday...

Time to do some carpet racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

You going to run tonight mike?


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Oil jockey said:


> You going to run tonight mike?


I'm coming over for sure... what I race is open for speculation :thumbsup:

In other words, what I have built in time to race


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a great time running 2wd buggy last night. I REALLY like driving it on the carpet. Come on buggy guys bring 'em out!!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad ya'all had a good time!


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Had a great time racing on Friday. What happened to the results online??
If anyone is checking out this thread and is thinking about racing on the carpet, do it! It's a good time with good people.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll have them up this morning. I forgot Friday.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

In order to try and get you guys to have equal practice time, we're going to try controlled practice.

From 5 to 6pm, it'll be "open" with no jumps.

From 6 to 6:30pm will be road course only (vintage, TC and 12th)

From 6:30 to 7pm will be offroad practice. (SC, 2WD Buggy)

Seeya'll soon.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Who's in for 2whl this week?

Trying to decide which car I want to run this week.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

1armed1 said:


> Who's in for 2whl this week?


I'm in for 2WD Buggy but it propably won't be until between the 2nd and 3rd qual before I get there. I hope.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

2whl is ready, I think Colton is going to run also.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Dalton and Colton for the tuning tips on the buggy. Had a great time as always. 

And for Big Dave Fowler as the "guest" driver in rd 3. Got'cha hooked now huh Dave?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Mangler64 said:


> Thanks Dalton and Colton for the tuning tips on the buggy. Had a great time as always.
> 
> And for Big Dave Fowler as the "guest" driver in rd 3. Got'cha hooked now huh Dave?


No problem, I had a great time running my 2whl.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

1armed1 said:


> No problem, I had a great time running my 2whl.


Sorry Dayton. Was thinking of you and Colton at the same time and came out Dalton


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

lol, no problem. I knew what you meant.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, no sweat Donnus...


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

carplace said:


> Yeah, no sweat Donnus...


You're just mad because I spilled Mountian Dew on you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Mangler64 said:


> You're just mad because I spilled Mountian Dew on you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


spilled "might" be an understatement...


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

carplace said:


> spilled "might" be an understatement...


And to think initially I thought you were working so hard calling that race you were sweating... Lol 
I had another great time racing last night. Can't wait until next Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

If you're bored, I posted a few pics on our FB page from last Fridays racing. Later.


----------



## pons711 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Old member looking for some used equipment to get back started*

Hey guys! don't know if you all remember me but I use to race there for a couple seasons back in my high school days. Most of you probably remember me as "pons". I'm looking to get back into it, I quit rc to race motocross and ended up breaking both my legs. Really interested in running the offroad class again and maybe some offroad. I am totally out of the loop as far as what classes are hot right now and what equipment is competitive. I pretty much sold all of my stuff so I'm going to be starting pretty much fresh with equipment. If you know anyone that has some good used equipment for sale to get me back into it I would definitely be interested. I don't want to spend an awful lot of money but I know what it takes to have fun and I hate losing. Let me know if anyone has some good leads or info..I'd really like to stay away from new stuff for multiple reasons. Hope to see you all soon!

Craig Ponsler
[email protected]


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

pons711 said:


> Hey guys! don't know if you all remember me but I use to race there for a couple seasons back in my high school days. Most of you probably remember me as "pons". I'm looking to get back into it, I quit rc to race motocross and ended up breaking both my legs. Really interested in running the offroad class again and maybe some offroad. I am totally out of the loop as far as what classes are hot right now and what equipment is competitive. I pretty much sold all of my stuff so I'm going to be starting pretty much fresh with equipment. If you know anyone that has some good used equipment for sale to get me back into it I would definitely be interested. I don't want to spend an awful lot of money but I know what it takes to have fun and I hate losing. Let me know if anyone has some good leads or info..I'd really like to stay away from new stuff for multiple reasons. Hope to see you all soon!
> 
> Craig Ponsler
> [email protected]


Hey dude. Come on by this friday and we'll see what we canfind you.

Aaron


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i showed up there friday before last and ended up racing a car that was mike weavers lol, thanks mike


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

tmaxx4life said:


> yeah i showed up there friday before last and ended up racing a car that was mike weavers lol, thanks mike


No sweat, I share pretty well... plus I was busy playing race director :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Getting into the season*

Getting into the season...week 3. We want to thank everybody for coming out. It looks as though everybody is having a good time. We've had a couple people comment about the paragon odor around the track. In past years we've gone back and forth with allowing or not allowing paragon. I'm going to look into something to try and take the smell out of the air but still allow us the use of paragon. If that doesn't work we may take another look at using alternative traction compounds to keep the odor to a minimum.

Numbers for Touring car and Vintage are up. Had to have an "a" and "b" for the vintage and would have had a b-main for the TC's had we not had a racer drop with car troubles. Congrats to Phil Vertrees for taking the A in vintage this week. While the TC didn't have a "B" the racing was still extremely tight. Tim Mcintyre took 1st with 46/6:05.615 and a fast lap of 7.222 but the race was for 2nd place. Zac Donathan, Phil Vertrees and Anthony Reed all racing for 2nd.
Zac had: 45 laps in 6:01.308 and a fast lap of 7.400
Phil had: 45 laps in 6:04.881 and a fast lap of 7.435
Anthony came in forth with 45 laps in 6:05.281 and a fast lap of 7.405
Matt Waltz finished the race with 34 laps but had some car trouble.

For more race results see our results page on www.michianarc.com

Seeya'll during the week for practice and more friday night club racing!

Thanks again,
Aaron and Ken


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

For the guys looking for sc trucks, there are (2) for sale. Get with myself or Ken Donathan for more information.


----------



## TeamMayhem (Oct 23, 2012)

*Hello and question*

Hello all. This is my first post. I am trying to get my son and I ready to race at your track. Aaron, do I understand the entry fee correctly to be 15 bucks per car so my son could run sportsman and I could run pro class both under the same 15 per night with the same car? Also same question for practice fee? Thanks for the info and hope to visit you guys soon.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I guess it could be seen that way. But the real intent is 15 for the 1st class and 5 for the second. So your total race fees would be $20.00 for you and your son.

Practice however is only 5 regardless of how many cars ya got.

Hope that answers your question.

Seeya at the track.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

TeamMayhem said:


> Hello all. This is my first post. I am trying to get my son and I ready to race at your track. Aaron, do I understand the entry fee correctly to be 15 bucks per car so my son could run sportsman and I could run pro class both under the same 15 per night with the same car? Also same question for practice fee? Thanks for the info and hope to visit you guys soon.


And welcome! 

You and your son will find a great group of guys to hang out with :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have a huge problem with the odor but I have been using sxt for traction compound and it seems to work ok for me.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be there this Friday with the 1/12th.......mmmmmm Paragon.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Sweet. I thought you were coming out tonight for practice? I was hoping to get some speed secrets from the great one.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Didn't make it out  and Friday is up in the air.....


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Just took the sct roller out of the dishwasher, hoping to get some tape on the bottom and reinstall the electronics so I can join in the fun some time soon. I talked with Jeff tonight and he is hoping to make it out next friday.


----------



## pons711 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wanted electronics*

Hey all,
I purchased an sc10 with the brushed set up. Looking to pick up some used brushless stuff to get it going off the start. Contact me if you have anything in decent shape to offer

574-252-9512


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

why not run the brushed setup for a while, they are usually fairy competitive with the brushless but may not last as long. With the blinky mode on the brushless esc taking all the esc settings out of the game your brushed setup may work well for you. I have a spare nokak and castle esc and a tekin and novak 17.5 motor I usually carry with me to the track but not sure if I am ready to sell


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Pons, I have a tekin rs for $100. it has "low miles" . Was actually my brothers but he only used it for a couple months before he couldn't race anymore.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

This weeks close race:
12th scale 17.5. Blinky
12th scale, one of the oldest classes ran at many race tracks has a small but growing following at MRCR.

TQ Aaron finished in 2nd w/71 - 8:06.799
Fantom's Try Schroeder finished 1st w/ 71 - 8:04.992
Charlie who had the fastest car all night came in 3rd with 67 - 8:01.562
and Gary Wyrick had some car trouble to finish up the group. Rumor has it there are a few more people assembling 1/12 cars to join this group. If your looking for speed, the 12th cars are producing the fastest laps on the track. Seeya in the pits.


----------



## oldracer1142 (Feb 7, 2010)

*racing*

:thumbsup:Hey guys i was writing to see if my castle creation short course brushless system is ok? I was also wondering if you have the tires for sale for the short course trucks? One more thing is i need a 17.5 brushless for a 2wd buggy if anyone has one for sale? I would really like to go racing this coming friday so if someone has anything thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

oldracer1142 said:


> :thumbsup:Hey guys i was writing to see if my castle creation short course brushless system is ok? I was also wondering if you have the tires for sale for the short course trucks? One more thing is i need a 17.5 brushless for a 2wd buggy if anyone has one for sale? I would really like to go racing this coming friday so if someone has anything thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is the castle creation a sensored setup? the rules are a sensored 17.5 but for 1st timers we usually don't send'em home just ask that they work to comply w/the rules in the near future if it's a class they would like to continue running.

I have (3) 17.5 motors in the shop that are brand new in the package. They are not the latest crop of motors so I have them marked down to $65+tax.
I do have the tires for the SC class. I've also got jconcepts rims if you need them. I do not know the prices off the top of my head.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

VTA - Short Course .... everybody's getting faster...

This week in VTA Andrew Chupp finished 1.23 seconds back from Anthony Reed. 66 laps in 8:04.920 While Anthony's time was 8:02.789

The wild ride we Call Pro SC 17.5 was also a close race between Austin Weaver and new-comer Jody Jernigan. While Jody was only 4.674 seconds behind Austin, they were both 4 LAPS from the rest of the field. Their fastest lap times were also .5 seconds faster then the rest of the group.

For those that are are just reading to be reading, we race every Friday Night. Doors open at 5pm. Practices are Monday and Wednesday. Monday being off-road and Wednesday running the road course. C'mon out!


----------



## oldracer1142 (Feb 7, 2010)

*thanks*

It is a short course specified roar approved speedo and motor. and I will probably see you guys friday thank you fo your time look forward to racing again


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

came out to practice again, probably not going to make it out Friday but I think I left my rechargeable trouble light on the table just past the hobby shop entrance (yellow with a magnetic base L.E.D. light) the blitz is feeling pretty consistent at 12.4 and even had a couple of quicker laps, guess I will be running in the novice class unless I can find a couple of seconds next Monday night


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

17.5 Rubber stock.
1-2-3.
Zac Donathank 53 in 6:05.215
Phil Vertrees 54 in 6:04.994
and Tim McIntyre... 54 in 6:03.89, only 1.605 ahead of Phil. 

Thanks all for coming. We'll be following our regular schedule this week. The ONLY change is Friday. While we'll still be racing, I'll open the doors about 1:00pm, 1:30 at the latest (after my girls go down for a nap!  Seeya later this week.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

is racing at the regular times on Friday, just more time for practice? I have to work and hoping to get done in time to get there


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep, Racing still at 7pm.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Due to Recent rumblings about rules and such...we've come up with the following set. They are a mix of ROAR and USVTA as well as what fit the racers locally. Please feel free to ask Ken or Aaron any questions concerning these and we'll do our best to explain why the differences.

Bolink part numbers:

BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2262
BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang
Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2263

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28 
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY 
For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:
A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced. 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok) 
105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY

Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Protoform part numbers:
#1526 - J71

McAllister Racing part numbers:
#286- 1969 Mustang body

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed. 

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 "front" and #4797 "rear", using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. All other tires and/or part numbers are illegal. Wheels and tires designated as "front" must be used as front tires/wheels, "rear" wheels/tires must used as rears. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860, Vintage Wheel CC Type #33472 and #33473, Vintage Wheel DTP Type #33474 and #33475 are all legal wheels.

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks and HPI Vintage Performance Tires are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.

Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. An Excel spreadsheet gear ratio and final drive ratio calculator for most touring car chassis is available in the shop.

Motor Specifications:
25.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: ANY 25.5 ROAR approved motor.

ESC
Any sensored speedo capable of a stock or blinky mode

Battery Specifications:
Roar Battery Specifications: 2 cell LiPo hard cased.

Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.


Weight Specification:
Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim


Race Specification:
- 6 minute qualifiers
- 8 minute mains
- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts in the main.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

racing


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

When is your "king of the road" race? Thanks Sam.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

*sc blinky stock*

What kind of tires you guys runnin.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

airconde said:


> What kind of tires you guys runnin.


Proline Street Fighters. There is now an approved Duratrax street tread but most are running the PL's.

And I've been calling the races too


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

xtreme said:


> When is your "king of the road" race? Thanks Sam.


Still looking for a good weekend to do it. Kinda waiting to see when the Grand Slam series dates are set in stone. Hopefully Feb.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Cool thanks GO ND:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok thanks Marty! Thinking some of us from Ft Wayne would like to come over and run your track for that one.


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Aaron, 

You guys still start at 7 p.m. on Friday nights? Don't get excited not coming out of retirement, just thinking of bringing my grandson to watch.

John


----------



## bossfunk (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi there. Could you please post the time/date for short course practice?


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Last I knew offroad practice is monday nights 5:00p-9:00p $5.00, you can also practice before racing on friday nights as the doors open at 5:00p and racing starts at 7:00p. On road guys practice on wednesdays 5:00-9:00. If there were any changes to that schedule I missed it


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

kyoshorunner said:


> Hey Aaron,
> 
> You guys still start at 7 p.m. on Friday nights? Don't get excited not coming out of retirement, just thinking of bringing my grandson to watch.
> 
> John


Hey John, yes - racing at 7:00 on Friday evenings.

See you trackside!


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

bossfunk said:


> Hi there. Could you please post the time/date for short course practice?


Hey Ross

Gary was correct in his answer. Monday 5:00 - 9:00 for off road practice and then Friday from 6:30 or so until racing at 7:00.

See you in on the carpet!


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Is there any Pitting down stairs.Just woundering. Thinking about racin' Fri


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Cmon over Jeff you will have a blast, I will save you a pit space if I get off work in time.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

airconde said:


> Is there any Pitting down stairs.Just woundering. Thinking about racin' Fri


Yep, come over early and there should be plenty of room. SC Sportsman, SC Pro, 10th 2wh buggy, 17.5 rubber tire touring car, 12th scale, Vintage Trans Am. There is something for everybody and we have been rockin' out three and a main too!

See ya Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

acyrier said:


> Weight Specification:
> Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim


2 questions. Is that the correct weight for VTA? And are you still running buggies? Hoping I get a chance to get down there sometime soon.

Bill D.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

WarpWind said:


> 2 questions. Is that the correct weight for VTA? And are you still running buggies? Hoping I get a chance to get down there sometime soon.
> 
> Bill D.


Yes, the weight is correct and yes, we are still running buggies :thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Cool we will be there early.Waitin for the doors to open. YeeHA:freak::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

carplace said:


> Yes, the weight is correct and yes, we are still running buggies :thumbsup:


Good to hear. What tires are you running on the buggies?

Bill


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

WarpWind said:


> Good to hear. What tires are you running on the buggies?
> 
> Bill


"Any front tire and suburbs or slicks on the rear"


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

so I have been kinda looking for a VTA car and most of the ones I am seeing come with a 21.5 motor but I thought I had seen 25.5 as being the rule at MRCR. right or am I wrong on that?


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

hunternaf said:


> so I have been kinda looking for a VTA car and most of the ones I am seeing come with a 21.5 motor but I thought I had seen 25.5 as being the rule at MRCR. right or am I wrong on that?


 
I believe you are right on that Gary. If you look on thier website or facebook page you will find the VTA rules that spell everything out. Take a gander at it when you get a minute.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Vta*



hunternaf said:


> so I have been kinda looking for a VTA car and most of the ones I am seeing come with a 21.5 motor but I thought I had seen 25.5 as being the rule at MRCR. right or am I wrong on that?


Before u buy you should talk to Ken or Aaron. Starting Jan there will be (2) seperate VTA classes.

1- USVTA, which will follow USVTA rules to the letter, with NO exceptions.
these rules can be found at www.usvintagetransam.com I'm sure they will be posted at MRCR soon.

2- OUTLAW VTA..similar rules to USVTA except. 1450 grams, any 2S hardcase lipo, any esc in blinky mode and any 25.5 motor. I'm not sure on the driver figure. I think that's correct for this class, but check with them to be sure.

Hope this helps


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

carplace said:


> "Any front tire and suburbs or slicks on the rear"


What's a good starting gearing for the buggies? Hoping to make it down in a couple of weeks. 

Bill D.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

yea the VTA rules state 25.5 novak only, not sure why 2 of the 3 cars I was interested in had 21.5 motors???? Cheaters I guess, good thing none of them race locally.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

warpwind said:


> what's a good starting gearing for the buggies? Hoping to make it down in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Bill d.


78/30 or 75/30. Timing all the way up. Most guys are running the 12.5 high torque rotor too. Hope this helps


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

hunternaf said:


> yea the VTA rules state 25.5 novak only, not sure why 2 of the 3 cars I was interested in had 21.5 motors???? Cheaters I guess, good thing none of them race locally.


VTA ran 21.5 back in the day.


----------



## MAR (Sep 7, 2010)

Gary if your craving a vta car I may have exactly what you may be wanting. Ken or Mike have my number or you can pm me


Ringer


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everybody


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

In less than 24 hours we will be heading down to see our Michiana friends!

Mike


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wicked! Who's coming beside you Mike?


----------



## lharpe (Dec 17, 2012)

Marty are you going tomarrow night , i see Mike is coming , Brad and i are thinking about it ?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in for sure Lee. I remember hearing from Troy in GR last week that Chuck and Jody might come but don't hold me to that. Either way, we could have a real barn burner.


----------



## lharpe (Dec 17, 2012)

Brad and I are not going to make it tonight Marty , we will be up for the King Of The Road race for sure .


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

lharpe said:


> Brad and I are not going to make it tonight Marty , we will be up for the King Of The Road race for sure .



That's too bad. We'll have the date set for the KoR race soon.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*mrcr*

Big turnout last night with over 60 entries...great racing!!!!
17 total VTA cars, with a few new guys in USVTA and more coming
8 USVTA cars, 9 OUTLAW cars.

GREAT job Joe Couch running the program.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Great time last night and I am one of the newbies in VTA, has a great time but have a lot to learn and 2 sec to pic up on lap times, hope I was not too much of a rolling roadblock for you fast guys, and thanks for the setup advice. now to get the rear end stuck under the the short coarse. Gary


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi ya'll. I havn't been very active here, sorry about that. Thanks to the local racers, they are doing a great job keeping this thread monitored and dishing out information as it comes.

We'll be doing the KOR (King of the Road) race Saturday March 2nd. It looks like it will be a road course race only. In the past, we had the trucks running, but we really want to make sure the guys that are willing to travel, have plenty of time to get to the track and not have to drive home late.

We'll be doing a offroad race around the end of Jan, or Beginning of Feb. More information on that soon.

Some things to come for the KOR and the offroad race...
Lunch will be provided by MRCR.
for KOR we'll be running the std. classes that run on our regular club nights:
12th scale, 17.5 stock/blinky
Rubber Touring, 17.5 stock/blinky
USVTA. (Standard VTA rules apply, no exceptions please)
Outlaw VTA. This one is relatively new. Basically the USVTA rules except:
Any speedo capable of blinky/no timing setup
1450g weight
Novak 25.5 w/STOCK ROTORS or Fantom ion4 25.5 w/STOCK ROTORS!
incar driver optional. We'll have them posted on our site soon as well as on our face book page. 

More info to come soon!

Thanks for your participation!
Aaron


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Track Layout...*

Ok. Ken and Zac put up the layout for the next 4 weeks. It looks like....


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

That might be the coolest layout ever at MRCR! We are on the way home, see you all in a couple days. Happy New Year!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*More Event News*

Saturday February 2nd.
Offroad on the RUG!

Mrcr goes offroad on ozite.
Classes:
Sportsman SC 2wd 17.5 Blinky
Pro SC 2wd 17.5 Blinky

For Short course trucks....
Proline Street fighter tires or similar street tread is REQUIRED.
If you'd like to give this race a shot and do not have tires, (send me a PM and I'll work the best deal I can on a set of tires and rims as well as I'll have them mounted when you get through the door. This will require pre-payment for tires/rims. I'll need orders for tires/rims by 18th of January! Rims will be Jconcepts Rulex, I'll just need to know which type you'd like your tires on)

2wd Buggy. 17.5 Blinky
Rear tires must be either slicks, or subburb (or similar) type rear tires. Aggressive treaded rear tires are NOT allowed on the carpet and I promise are not necessary for good traction. I'll see if I can get some input from the local guys on setup and tires for the class.

The talk is 3 heats and a TRIPLE A MAIN setup. 

At this time, We're planning on the doors opening at 10am with racing to start at noon.
MRCR will provide trophies (plaques) FOOD and Fun. We've also have a couple of sponsors lined up and are working on others.
The Track layout will be FRESH for Saturday's event. Those racing the Friday Night Club Race as well as the trophy race Saturday will get a discount on Saturday's event!

KING OF THE ROAD.
The previous mentioned date is solid. Saturday *March 9th*. Doors will open at 9am. This will be an ONROAD only event in order to end the race at a reasonable time so those willing to travel do not have a late night.

The layout will be FRESH and ran Friday night to initiate a groove for Saturday's event. Please feel free to come out and race Friday's Club race. those racing Friday and Saturday night will receive a discount on the race fee Saturday.

Classes:
VTA... straight USVTA rules..no exceptions please. This includes a driver in the car.

OUTLAW VTA. I'll post rules on our site shortly. Basically VTA with the following exceptions:
Motor = any novak 25.5, Fantom ION 4. Both with STOCK rotors.
Weight = 1450 grams
ESC = Any speedo capable of a stock/blinky mode.
Battery = Any 7.4V Lipo Battery.
Interior Driver..... Optional.

1/10th rubber touring - 17.5 Blinky
1/12th - 17.5 Blinky

Again, MRCR will provide Trophies (Plaques) FOOD and fun. See'ya there!


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great time for both races:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*racing*

another great turnout for the track last night with over 50 entries.

17 total VTA cars.
9 OUTLAW and 8 USVTA cars


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Take a note... MRCR changed the date of the KOR so not to conflict with Summits VTA nationals. KOR will now be March 9th.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

I know a bunch of summit guys will be attending the King of the Road Race.:thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Bellman Oil's Offroad Challange!!!*

Here's our "offroad" race for the year. We'll be providing food, racing, triple a-mains and a good time. Pass the word!

Thread on the Offroad portion of this site.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=384513


----------



## FloorIt (Oct 23, 2012)

I am putting together a car for USGT. What FDR are you guys running at your track for USGT? I am looking to head up there in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I will ask around.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Usgt*



FloorIt said:


> I am putting together a car for USGT. What FDR are you guys running at your track for USGT? I am looking to head up there in the next couple of weeks.


3.4-3.5 FDR

Mike


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

With regards to the sc tires. Would the stock team associated tires or stock kyosho tires be acceptable? I know Alot of indoor tracks run these tires. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

edonsohc said:


> With regards to the sc tires. Would the stock team associated tires or stock kyosho tires be acceptable? I know Alot of indoor tracks run these tires. Just wondering. Thanks.


I'm ok with the associated stocks, but I'm unfamiliar with the kyosho stocks. Do u have a pic or link?


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

acyrier said:


> I'm ok with the associated stocks, but I'm unfamiliar with the kyosho stocks. Do u have a pic or link?


http://c456141.r41.cf0.rackcdn.com/images/large/kyo/kyoumt601.jpg


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

edonsohc said:


> http://c456141.r41.cf0.rackcdn.com/images/large/kyo/kyoumt601.jpg


That's a little more aggressive then I would prefer.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok. thanks


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

C'mon up!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.445239885546260.102122.118469661556619&type=1

Tomorrow, Feb 2nd. doors open at 9am!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

1st round of Bellman Offroad Challange...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.449056251831290.102259.118469661556619&type=3


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

More PIcs....

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.449099611826954.102267.118469661556619&type=1


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

1/10 buggy final A-Main


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

sportsman short coarse truck heat


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Pro short coarse final A-Main


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Great vids Gary. Thanks for posting. Also thanks for putting on a great program Mrcr.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

sure wish I would have recorded my a-main races after getting the blitz dialed in a little but oh well I had a great time hanging out with you guys again. See you guys when the Dr lets me use my left leg again or the king of the road race.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the video's!

and thanks for coming out! King of the Road..coming up!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6sQThMWWpUU3ZWbG8/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1&docId=0BwBKAqkMVz6sbHJQam02c0pzVlk

King of the Road.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Having a great time as usual. Really good turn out tonight. 62 entries from what I hear.


----------



## JConns (Aug 7, 2012)

Sportsman short course B main Friday night was one of the best races I have taken part in, cant wait for next week!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm SO glad ya'll had a good time! Seeya next week!


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

acyrier said:


> I'm SO glad ya'll had a good time! Seeya next week!


I'll second that "glad you had a good time" :thumbsup:

If everyone co-operates the show runs pretty well even with that many entries. I'd like to thank all the racers for helping to get us done with 3 and a main.

See you on the rug at the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

acyrier said:


> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6sQThMWWpUU3ZWbG8/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1&docId=0BwBKAqkMVz6sbHJQam02c0pzVlk
> 
> King of the Road.


I would really like to come to this event but still have to use the stupid walker and would not be able to turn marshal any chance of being excused from marshaling?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Sure gary. We'll figure it out.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Arron I sure wanted to try out the VTA car again and will not be able to see the surgeon until the 4th where I hope to get my weight bearing status upgraded so I can use my left leg again, go back to work and start attending races again


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Good luck w/all that.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

More Info for the KOR race.

Bellman Oil has provided $150 worth of $25 gift cards. (Local Racer provided)
We've received some door Prices from CRC. (I begged)
O'Reilly Auto Parts donated $350 worth of $10.00 gift cards. (local racer provided)
Fantom Racing is bringing gift certificates for their racing products! (local racer provided)
Red Roof Inn...Providing discounted rate for those that mention our name for this Saturday's Event. (We begged)

I would guesstimate more then $650 worth of giveaways for the KOR. There are a total of 42 gift cards to be given away.

We appreciate all our sponsors and participants! Thanks!

Aaron and Ken


----------



## Oil jockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I the only one that can't see anything but lines on the recent results?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

For some reason, the plug-in for browsers does not bring up the text. If you save the PDF to your machine, then look at it, it looks fine.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Up coming event...
Marquette Montessori Academy Fun Fair.

We're looking for a few volunteers to help run mock races. What we've done in the past for the Boy Scouts is we brought a track layout (boards and jumps) our SC and stadium trucks and Let the kiddos run them on the track. 

The track was made up on grass with our jumps and we had the ESCs turned down to a very drivable speed that was fun but wouldn't cause damage to the trucks if the inexperienced drivers hit the boards.

The Volunteers will need to help turn-martial, possibly help the kids get the hang of it, and tear-down the track when the event is over. I can get the track there and setup, but need a few peeps to to bring their trucks and help w/the above.

Fun fair is May 17
Set up can begin after 12:00 p.m.
fair lasts from 4:00pm-7:00pm

If you'd like to participate, send me a note w/your email and/or phone number and when thigns are solitified I'll let everybody know.


----------



## Mangler64 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Last Race of the season*

Thanks MRCR for another fun filled season for us RC junkies!! Had a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Any word on when you'll be starting up again? I'm hoping to make it down there more this year.

Bill D.


----------



## carplace (Feb 4, 2008)

WarpWind said:


> Any word on when you'll be starting up again? I'm hoping to make it down there more this year.
> 
> Bill D.


Typically they start at the end of September, first of October. I'm betting 9/27 or 10/4.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Right on the Money*

Hi Bill,

Mike's right. that last Friday of September. Might evan open up that monday so people can "move in". We have alot of guys that just keep their stuff there. Car count normally depends on the weather. If it's really still nice out, car count is sometimes a little low. That being said, we opened earlier then a couple other tracks by a week or 2 and saw some travelers swing by. It's always guest work at the beginning.

Seeya in a couple months!

Aaron.


----------



## AMainMaker (Feb 25, 2002)

are you still going to have the handout transponders? I have a personal but havent got one for my son yet. As for my youngest his truck is brushed. so he wont be able to race anyhow. Unless you have a run what you got beginner class. I dont mind buying a set of tires for him but to convert him to brushless 17.5 is a bit much for the little he will be racing.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

*house transponders*

I believe they still have the house transponders (according to the flyer), and there is nothing wrong with the brushed system for racing, just need to watch temps and check or replace brushes, spring tension, and turn the armature to get that last 2% of torque and rpms to be in the top 2% of racers, oh and my stock brushed system I had just did not last as long as the brushed system I replaced it with but the brushed motors cost 1/4 of the brushless


----------



## AMainMaker (Feb 25, 2002)

I know there is nothing wrong with brushed but is it allowed to be ran in the beginner sct class? He has a stock losi xxx sct rtr with a 550 sized brushed motor.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Bmainmaker, I mean... Jason, we do have a sc sportsman class that would be fine for Derricks setup.

We've also git some hobbywing escs for 50 coming in should u Want make the switch.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We'll be open this Wednesday for practice. First race is this Friday. We've made some facility upgrade this year. Come check them out. 

Doors ooen at 5. Racing starts around 7 on Friday.


----------



## AMainMaker (Feb 25, 2002)

do you guy stock the sc required tires and rims for various vehicles? 
if ya do whats your price on them. might need to get some if I cant before hand.
Bmainmaker you kill me.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Typo  ill get u a price in a while


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

A big thanks to Aaron for showing me around. You guys have a great track and a great groups of racers! Hope to see you guys October 26th in Kzoo!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

xjyrg3u said:


> A big thanks to Aaron for showing me around. You guys have a great track and a great groups of racers! Hope to see you guys October 26th in Kzoo!


No problem. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Class*

Do you have a class for Associated 1/10 SC10B ?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Sundance said:


> Do you have a class for Associated 1/10 SC10B ?


Well, it kinda depends. We have a Short course "sportsman" class. Kind of a run-what-ya-brung if your a beginner. We ask that people run a 17.5. If you're new, and have a ready to run something or other, you can run that, but again, we ask you work towards a 17.5.

Long term for the SC10B we say if there are three of any class..we let'em fly. I will say the currently the 2wd buggy class is thriving. THere are also a fair amount of regular SC trucks.

Hope that helps.
Aaron


----------

